# Anesthesia Charge Ticket



## belindapearl (Jun 18, 2009)

I work for a billing agency and we recently added a anesthesia group.  I was wondering if anyone had a anesthesia charge ticket?  Our group mainly does anesthesia for pain management.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pducharme (Jun 19, 2009)

*2 page superbill*

I have a 2 page anesthesia superbill in pdf format or as an Excel spreadsheet you could work from.  I can email if you do not find something more specific to pain management.  Let me know at ducharme.priscilla@gmail.com.


----------

